# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  need help with iranian test e

## steel113

ok i got some test e and when i took a good look there where two different types of marking on the amps. this is the Iranian test so most of them have the white dots, however there are some that have a black dot. i did some research here on the forum and found out that the newer amps come with black dot. so i figure that was that, but yesterday i was looking at the amps, and the one with the white dot (supposedly they are batch # 77 and 78) they don't have a manufactured date or an exp. date like the black dots do. here is the kicker my first shot that i took was a black dot no pain no soreness the very next two shots were white dot and they were alitte painful and the soreness has stay for about three days. if you have any help with weather the white one are real or not??

----------


## sevenmann

Just took my first shot with "black dot amps" batch number 5030
No pain after injection, which left me scratching my head, however , soreness today
I'd like to know detection time for this product, 2 weeks , 3 weeks ?? 
Generally, with test, it only takes a couple shots for me too tell

----------


## Queless

Hey Seven, I am researching Test E (Iranian) and want to know what you know about it. When you inject it should it hurt? What are some of the pitfalls to watch for?

----------


## sevenmann

Well generally after injecting test, there is soreness. Sometimes not immediately, but then at least the next day. Should sting a little while while injecting, but not always. Depends on where injection is. Please show me a more updated photo of Iranian Enanthate . I've never tried Test E on its own and would like to make sure this product is legit. Thanks

----------


## anabolic1979

that shit is crap once and a while u might get a good batch but u never know. I had boils all over my chest froma batch and my friend had to have one drained on his head

----------


## PC650

: Welcome2:

----------

